# إشتقت أن أشكرك بقلبى وليس لسانى!!



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

*إشتقت أن أشكرك بقلبى وليس بلسانى!!







أنتظر لحظة لهفتى عليك
وأقدم ذبيحة شكر 
ليس شكراً بكلمات معتادة 
بقولى لك :

أشكـــــــــرك

ولكن شكراً بتمجيدات
شكراً بهتاف وتسبيح

ففيك كل رجائى
وفيك تحلو معاك حياتى
وفيك كل تعزياتى
وفيك أفتخر بعملك فى الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل
لأنك أب وأم وأخ وصديق 
أنت حبيبــــــــــــــى 

فيك وليك إشتياقى
ومعاك راحتى وأجد نفسى
معاك أشعر بشبع

ومعك لا أريد شيئاً
فقط أريد شخصك يا يسوع

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2011)

اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا ابو تربو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه يا ابو تربو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

الشكر يكون بالعمل وليس اللسان


ABOTARBO قال:


> *إشتقت أن أشكرك بقلبى وليس بلسانى!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2011)

آمين
شكرا أخى الحبيب للصلاه الجميله​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الشكر يكون بالعمل وليس اللسان


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> شكرا أخى الحبيب للصلاه الجميله​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

*ومعك لا أريد شيئاً
فقط أريد شخصك يا يسوع*
امين

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *ومعك لا أريد شيئاً
> فقط أريد شخصك يا يسوع*
> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*صلاة حلوة جدا
امين يارب استجب
كتير يارب بنشتاق نكلمك من غير سور وحواجز
تنطلق معاك الروح بلا حدود
نطلع من همومنا وتعبنا ودنيتنا ونكون معاك انت
فى سلام وامان وراحه بال

*


----------



## tena.barbie (1 مارس 2011)

صلاة رائعة فعلا ربنا يدينا اننا نعيشها ونحسها 

ونشكره بقلوبنا وليس بألسنتنا................ أمين يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


----------



## سور (1 مارس 2011)

كلمات رائعة جدا 
شكرا جدا ابوتربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *صلاة حلوة جدا
> امين يارب استجب
> كتير يارب بنشتاق نكلمك من غير سور وحواجز
> تنطلق معاك الروح بلا حدود
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> صلاة رائعة فعلا ربنا يدينا اننا نعيشها ونحسها
> 
> ونشكره بقلوبنا وليس بألسنتنا................ أمين يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


*آميـــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> كلمات رائعة جدا
> شكرا جدا ابوتربو​


----------

